# First time in our own unit at the Aspens (formerly Whiski Jack)



## tartanwood (May 11, 2014)

In mid-May, four of us will be staying in the 2-bedroom unit we bought at the Aspens in 1999.  We've always used it for exchanges, so this is the very first time we will actually use our own unit in Whistler.

We have a few questions about the Aspens and about Whistler in general.

Does anyone know what to expect in the unit?  Is it well equipped for cooking or do we need to bring our own utensils or other supplies?  What about bedding, etc.?  We will be driving up from Oregon and can bring some things with us if needed.

What about parking for owners?  

Is wifi available?  

We will be there during the Victoria Day holiday?  What does that mean for activities, crowds, etc.?

We also would welcome suggestions for restaurants.

Anything else we should know or ask?

Thank you for any advice you can share.


----------

